# [v] Asus Gamernotebook 17,1 Zoll , NEU



## grammatikfreak (24. Dezember 2009)

Perfektes Weihnachtsgeschenk, bzw Neujahrsgeschenk

*Asus G71GX-7S018K - High End Gamernotebook*

* Core 2 Duo P8700 2x 2.53GHz
     * Geforce GTX260
     * 6144MB (laut Notebookcheck: 3 x 2GB DDR800)
     * 640GB (2x 320GB)
     * DVD+/-RW DL
     * 17″ WXGA+ glare TFT (1440×900)


  Weitere Details sind:
*4x USB 2.0
     *FireWire
     *Gb LAN
     *WLAN 802.11abgn
     *Bluetooth
     *eSATA
     *HDMI
     *ExpressCard Slot
     *8in1 Card Reader
     *Webcam (2.0 Megapixel)
 *Li-Ionen-Akku (8 Zellen)
     *3.90kg
     *24 Monate Herstellergarantie
     *Windows Vista Home Premium
  !! Das Upgrade auf Windows 7 Home Premium kostet bei Asus 19,99€ !!

  Es ist NAGELNEU mit QUITTUNG also auch mit 24 Monaten Garantie!!!
  Mit diesem Notebook kann man alle aktuellen Spiele füssig spielen und mit dem Turbo-Mode taktet die CPU auf 2,9GHz (ohne Garantieverlust, da von ASUS speziell für dieses Gerät entwickelt).

  Vergleichbar ausgestattete Notebooks (ab 17″, GTX260 oder besser) liegen alle deutlich jenseits der 1000€ Grenze.


  Wie gesagt:
  Alles noch verpackt und neu
  Preis: 1085€

  Frohes Fest allen


----------



## FettEsserBoy (24. Dezember 2009)

das ist nicht zufällig der der letztens bei Amazon für 799 im Angebot war? 

www.mydealz.de/11531/asus-g71gx-171-zoll-gamer-notebook-fuer-799e-bei-amazon/


----------



## grammatikfreak (25. Dezember 2009)

korrekt.

 Hier kommen noch mal die Konditionen bzw. der aktuelle Preis.

 Preis: 1010€ inklusive Versand mit der DHL
 Bezahlung: Paypal, Banküberweisung

 mfg grammatikfreak


----------

